# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Lost file-said to be in trash.  It's not there, and I didn't delete it.

## Zooterpust

I tried to open a file on my recently opened list in Excel.  I got a message saying the file couldn't be found.  I didn't move it and I didn't delete it. It was not in my trash folder. I used Spotlight to locate it by searching on the file name and had no luck. I did recently install Yosemite and, aside from the fact that my computer is significantly slower now, I remember some glitches following the installation of Yosemite.  My user crashed or something and I had to log out and back in.  I have tried two different deleted-file recovery programs to locate it, and I still had no luck. Can a file be accidentally obliterated so easily and leave no recoverable trail of itself?

I know Excel is supposed to save backups of files you're working on every ten minutes.  Does anyone know where those files are located? Perhaps I can find it there. I would really like to get back the info that was in that file.  I created the spreadsheet on a secondary computer to which no external backup disk is attached, so it appears that hope is fading fast. 
Screen Shot blurred.png

----------


## JonPeter

Here's how you recover deleted files - http://youtu.be/VUqtawoa8cs

----------


## accedeholdings

> Here's how you recover deleted files - http://youtu.be/VUqtawoa8cs



This solution worked on me too when I accidentally deleted our financial report last month. Great find you got there Jon.

----------

